# Texas Voter Registration Story - For Real This Time.



## LadyRaider (Oct 18, 2018)

Question #1
Which is easier for an 83-year-old to get?
a. A Texas ID card.
b. A Concealed Carry License

Question #2
Which of these IDs can you vote with in Texas?
a. A Texas ID card
b. A CCL 
c. All of the above.


I started this story on Saturday, but then I decided to wait JUST in case it didn't work out. But then my dog pushed the submit button when I got up from the computer.

So my dad (age 83) lost his wallet. EVERYTHING was in there. Most records he doesn't need, and some places will allow me to present the photos I took of his documents. 

Well I wanted him to be able to vote.  HE would want to vote. But he needed a change of address and he needed an ID card instead of a DL. His card doesn't expire until the end of November, but because he's 83, he can't do anything online. Strike 1. 

I called and after a LONG wait on hold, I asked what he would need to get an ID, and they said a birth certificate which I didn't have (Strike 2) and another proof of residence.

It just seemed too hard. Certainly, it would take a long time and multiple steps, beyond the last one of waiting in line at the DPS (Strike 3).

Then I remembered: he had a Concealed Carry License that was also lost in that wallet.  You can vote with those in Texas! 

I  got online. I found the website. I entered his DL number (I had a photo) and his name. Up pops the opportunity to change his address, and at a reduced rate (because he is a veteran) they would send him a new one. Took about 4 minutes. 

I waited about 9 days.  I was half fearful it wouldn't work out. Surely it couldn't be this easy, when the ID card was a nightmare. (That's why I stopped writing on Saturday) His new CCL came in the mail today. BAM. No strikes, no stress, no nothing. 

I'm wondering if I can use the CCL now to get him the Texas ID? Checking on that after I finish writing this. 


.


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 18, 2018)

YES! The CCL can be used to get the Texas ID card!


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

You sure op? I just checked here, and a CCL is listed as a "supporting identity document". So you need one more, plus a "secondary identity document".


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 18, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> You sure op? I just checked here, and a CCL is listed as a "supporting identity document". So you need one more, plus a "secondary identity document".



Yeah... I read further. You are right. But regardless, he can use it to vote, so doesn't need the ID card.  Might be able to get a new military id??


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

LadyRaider said:


> Yeah... I read further. You are right. But regardless, he can use it to vote, so doesn't need the ID card.  Might be able to get a new military id??



Yes, he can use his CCL to vote. When he is ready to get his ID card, it’s actually really simple to get a birth certificate in Texas if you’re over 75. Just apply here. The only identification process required for the elderly is to answer some questions.

It’s far harder for an 83 year old to get a CCL in the first place, than it is to get a state ID. And it was only easier to get a new CCL card because you had a picture of his DL.


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 18, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Yes, he can use his CCL to vote. When he is ready to get his ID card, it’s actually really simple to get a birth certificate in Texas if you’re over 75. Just apply here. The only identification process required for the elderly is to answer some questions.
> 
> It’s far harder for an 83 year old to get a CCL in the first place, than it is to get a state ID. And it was only easier to get a new CCL card because you had a picture of his DL.



No. He had a driver's license and he had a CCL license.  Both can be used to vote. But both needed to be replaced.

1. I couldn't do his driver's license on line because he was over 80. Has to be in person.
2. I did the CCL online.

1. I couldn't do his DL without a birth certificate, proof of this that and another. He lives in assisted living, so he has none of those things in the list. He lost his military ID too.
2. I did the CCL online. All I needed was his DL number and birthday to put in the little box. (I had a picture of his DL so I had the number.)

1. He still doesn't have a new DL or Texas ID. I need a lot of paperwork still.
2. I received the new CCL today, 9 days after I ordered it. Change of address, everything. All online. Didn't have to prove jack. 4 minutes.


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 18, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Yes, he can use his CCL to vote. When he is ready to get his ID card, it’s actually really simple to get a birth certificate in Texas if you’re over 75. Just apply here. The only identification process required for the elderly is to answer some questions.
> 
> It’s far harder for an 83 year old to get a CCL in the first place, than it is to get a state ID. And it was only easier to get a new CCL card because you had a picture of his DL.



PS. Thanks so much for the link! All I knew was that I had to pick my bc up in Austin the last time I needed one. The lady at the DPS when I called was no help either.  It's STILL harder to get that than the CCL. I don't know my grandmother's name! LOL I'll have to ask him tomorrow. Gonna take longer than 4 minutes!


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

LadyRaider said:


> No. He had a driver's license and he had a CCL license.  Both can be used to vote. But both needed to be replaced.
> 
> 1. I couldn't do his driver's license on line because he was over 80. Has to be in person.
> 2. I did the CCL online.
> ...



What I’m saying is:

1. You did have to prove something when you got the replacement CCL. You provided proof of identity by his DL #. That was required. If you did not happen to have a picture of that, you would not have gotten the CCL. It would have had to be one of the last things you got. You simply had what was required to get the CCL, but not what was required for the ID. 

2. Getting the CCL in the first place is a much longer process. You just ordered a duplicate. You really can’t compare getting a duplicate CCL. To getting a new ID, when you’ve lost alllll of your proofs of identity/citizenship. 

But it really doesn’t matter. I’m glad I was able to provide some useful links. The DPS people are never helpful. Why they mad at us? Lol


----------

